# Starting pieces for conductors



## JhKreisler (Jul 1, 2012)

The title is clear: 

What could be some nice pieces for starting conductors? So I'm looking for orchestral pieces that are not yet too complicated/difficult in terms of conducting, but can still please your audience.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Copland's Appalachian Spring is a good piece for a new conductor. I did it when I was getting my bachelor's degree - the chamber orchestra version. It worked quite well.


----------

